# Meat Grinder SALEs or Deals?



## thoseguys26 (Sep 18, 2012)

Does anyone know of any commercial meat grinders for sale online at a special price these days?

I'm looking for a smaller / low-end commercial size and good quality. $4-500 maybe?

Thanks!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 18, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Does anyone know of any commercial meat grinders for sale online at a special price these days?
> 
> I'm looking for a smaller / low-end commercial size and good quality. $4-500 maybe?
> 
> Thanks!


I seen a nice one at a supply house in Texas. But take the - out between the 4-5.....Yikes


----------



## ac45acp (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127454/cabellas-3-4-horse-grinder-and-more


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, you won't find a true commercial duty grinder for that price unless it's used, check Craig's List.

~Martin


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 18, 2012)

Look for a restaurant auction site like these guys 

http://www.auctionzip.com/restaurantequipment.html


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is one that Cabela's says is a commercial grinder http://www.cabelas.com/product/Comm...Ntt=grinders&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products  this is the one that I have http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...Ntt=grinders&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products  they say it's commercial-duty for what ever that means...I can't remember if it's the 1/2hp or the 3/4hp, but it does the job for me. One of my coworkers recently bought the 1hp for 450.00 if I remember right !?!?! Said it is one of the best meat grinding he's ever used!!!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Sep 18, 2012)

I guess I don't really want a commercial one but one like Shoneyboy mentioned. Thanks for the replies. The 1 hp sounds pretty slick.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 18, 2012)

Cabelas has some good ones..  the 1hp is pretty stout...   http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...4798880&WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104798880;cat104364180


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Sep 18, 2012)

Here In Arkansas I looked at a Nice commercial Grade grinder with  sausage stuffer for $200.00 Its Nice  PM and I'll get you a Link shouldn't be more than $50.00 to Ship.. I'm jason By The way Happy to help if I can


----------

